# Ice Cube cooling



## kwchang007 (Apr 2, 2007)

Me and my friend were screwing around with an Athlon, took the heatsink off and decided to run it open air.  We tried just sitting the heatsink on....the thing overheated.  Eventually it got so hot we ran it under water.  Well, us being suprised that it was still working had a genius idea.  We decided to stick an ice cube on it  Now you may think this is a good way to cool, you are are wrong.  It still overheated.  You could see the ice boiling and evaporating on the cpu lol.   I wouldn't recommend doing this with a cpu you actually want to use.  Here's a few pics, hope you enjoy.  (sorry about the picture quality, my friend's camera ain't the best so i had to use sharpening.)


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm surprised it didn't short and shutdown.


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 2, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> I'm surprised it didn't short and shutdown.



haha same, some water even got on the mobo.


----------



## demonbrawn (Apr 2, 2007)

haha that's just crazy...


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 2, 2007)

demonbrawn said:


> haha that's just crazy...



lol i know, but the thing didn't even work...we plugged it into two different monitors, and we didn't have another vid card to try it, so...we had some fun


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 1, 2007)

Poor socket A athlon/duron(which ever one it is).


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 1, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> Poor socket A athlon/duron(which ever one it is).



Athlon , the thing ended up in the junkyard after that (wonder why? lol).  But before that we couldn't get it to output a image but we didn't try that hard, I mean it was old...so ehh, lol.


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 1, 2007)

I overclocked an old 650mhz Duron to almost 1ghz once.  

Reminds me of the good ol' glory days of AMD.


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 1, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> I overclocked an old 650mhz Duron to almost 1ghz once.
> 
> Reminds me of the good ol' glory days of AMD.



HMMM glory days .  But once again, we didn't oc with the ice because of the no display part.  That and it actually overheated with an ice cube hence the fan, and it still overheated (made a nice little indent in the ice cube)


----------



## zekrahminator (Aug 1, 2007)

Next time, put some AS5 between the cube and the processor .


----------



## 3991vhtes (Aug 1, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Next time, put some AS5 between the cube and the processor .



 zek you're funny....


----------



## nflesher87 (Aug 1, 2007)

no! find an antique silver chalice, slap some AS5 between the bottom and the cpu, then fill the chalice with ice!!! I'm so good


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 2, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> no! find an antique silver chalice, slap some AS5 between the bottom and the cpu, then fill the chalice with ice!!! I'm so good



lol, then stick a bottle of wine in and keep that cold, and you get a perfectly good excuse for you to keep your computer by your bed


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 2, 2007)

I did something like this once...  I put dry ice on my P4 and there was no risk of water and all that crap cause C02 is gas!  It did not work well, both were well...  hot and cold so I could not touch either.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 2, 2007)

Please don't tell me that was Socket A/462... damn, I needed one of those


----------



## Wayward (Aug 2, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> Please don't tell me that was Socket A/462... damn, I needed one of those



I've got a couple 462 boards and cpu's.  I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 2, 2007)

Heh, I need the CPU cuz I put toothepaste over it, lol.


----------



## nflesher87 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> Heh, I need the CPU cuz I put toothepaste over it, lol.



we recall :shadedshu


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 2, 2007)

I know you would, you were the one who said to put it over everything lol... I qwonder if it might still work?


----------



## zekrahminator (Aug 2, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> Please don't tell me that was Socket A/462... damn, I needed one of those



YGPM's .


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 2, 2007)

IHRPM's


----------



## zekrahminator (Aug 2, 2007)

YGMPM's .


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 2, 2007)

IRMPM's lol

and

RTMPM's.


----------



## zekrahminator (Aug 2, 2007)

SAFLJDSLAKJFDLSAVDKASJFDS


I actually have no idea what that stands for, but it's supposed to say "more PM's for you" .


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 2, 2007)

lol... i'm doing a currency conversion now lol and there's no need to keep telling me... MSN takes care of that. Then again, post count...


----------



## nflesher87 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> I know you would, you were the one who said to put it over everything lol... I qwonder if it might still work?



I didn't have anything to do with that thread...go back and take a second look bud


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh, OK, my apologies...


----------



## nflesher87 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> Oh, OK, my apologies...



lol np I just didn't want people to think I actually suggested for someone to do anything of the nature of applying toothpaste to any part of a computer!


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 2, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> lol np I just didn't want people to think I actually suggested for someone to do anything of the nature of applying toothpaste to any part of a computer!



lol  

@Ben, I have no clue what it was, wasn't paying attention, an old computer that doesn't boot....meeh not for me  (no display, I think the gfx was dead)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 4, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> we recall :shadedshu



That was 'Ben Clarke' ?   OMG, I remember that post LMFAO


----------



## nflesher87 (Aug 4, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> That was 'Ben Clarke' ?   OMG, I remember that post LMFAO



haha, and at least now we know for sure it wasn't a joke


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2007)

I think you should have put the HS on the CPU than put the ice on the CPU or made a little foil cup and put ice in it that way you wouldn't have the water to worry about and would have a small HS to get the heat away.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 16, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> Heh, I need the CPU cuz I put toothepaste over it, lol.



link please.


----------



## csallis (Aug 16, 2007)

LMFAO I bet Zalman have killed a few cpu's while they were testing new cooling techniques, I give him a couple of months to perfect it you will be able to buy the brand new kwchang ICE 3000 cooler


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 16, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> link please.



Hold on two seconds.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## csallis (Aug 16, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


>



Lol is their anything you guys won't put on your CPU


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 16, 2007)

I was the only one to do it.


----------



## ex_reven (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks more like another white, sticky viscous substance to me.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 16, 2007)

Aquafresh. I couldn't get the stripes to stay


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 16, 2007)

csallis said:


> LMFAO I bet Zalman have killed a few cpu's while they were testing new cooling techniques, I give him a couple of months to perfect it you will be able to buy the brand new kwchang ICE 3000 cooler



lol, it makes ice when you turn the comp off, and when you turn it on....the ice cools your cpu, and it still makes ice


----------



## nflesher87 (Aug 16, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Looks more like another white, sticky viscous substance to me.



I would agree as well if I didn't know ben hasn't reached that stage in his life yet


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 16, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> I would agree as well if I didn't know ben hasn't reached that stage in his life yet





You mean you havn't.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 16, 2007)

Agreed.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 16, 2007)

With whom were you agreeing?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 16, 2007)

nflesher...

OMG Ben you need to make a comic about this!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 16, 2007)

I already started.


The comic, you moron.


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> I already started.
> 
> 
> The comic, you moron.



lol ben.  i hope it doesn't show anything....


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 16, 2007)

Knowing Ben, and his fragile mind, it will.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah OK, now I'm seriously worried about both of you's mental health...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 16, 2007)

lol y would you put tooth paste on ur CPU?


----------



## ex_reven (Aug 17, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> lol y would you put tooth paste on ur CPU?



Because you want it to be shiny and lushious, not to mention free of gingevitis.


----------



## FrankieG (Aug 17, 2007)

Ben, allow me to direct you to the solution to all your problems. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=33041&highlight=Toothpaste


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 17, 2007)

lol that thread is funny that is why i have it linked in my sig.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 17, 2007)

FrankieG said:


> Ben, allow me to direct you to the solution to all your problems. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=33041&highlight=Toothpaste



Yeah... that's where I originally posted it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 17, 2007)

so that was a perm ban


----------



## niko084 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well water itself doesn't conduct electricity.... And as ice, and the heat of the chip it splits the water from the contaminants that do conduct electricity, it probably just boiled off as fast as it melted so it couldn't mix and short.

Kinda funny thing to do for sure.

Now if you want it to run cool, put that heatsink back on and the fan and stick the board in a freezer 
*hmm..... new computer enclosure idea...*


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 17, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so that was a perm ban



What?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2007)

we had a celeron 500Mhz at a lan. had the sink sitting on, no clips. cameras rolling. Infrared thermometer measuring the temps.

Took the heatsink off... after 3 minutes it went up 2C.

F*ing thing. ruined our fun. Gave it away to someone, apparently he never bothered with the heatsink, and it still works.


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 3, 2007)

Mussels said:


> we had a celeron 500Mhz at a lan. had the sink sitting on, no clips. cameras rolling. Infrared thermometer measuring the temps.
> 
> Took the heatsink off... after 3 minutes it went up 2C.
> 
> F*ing thing. ruined our fun. Gave it away to someone, apparently he never bothered with the heatsink, and it still works.



AHAHAHA our Athlon kept on overheating without ice or the heat sink.  It guarnteed got up to 100C (or at least conducted that much heat to the ice) because the ice was boiling.  Wish we had a laser thermomiter to see how hot it got....but it basically give me a slightly burn when I touched it after it overheated.


----------

